# At what age does a pitbull puppy become an adult?



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys I tried the search function to no avail. I heard one year, one & a half, and two years. Does anyone know at what age their bones and joints are done growing? Its just out my own curiosity so I know when I can call my pitt an adult.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

They grow up the first year and out the second meaning their bones are pretty much done growing at 1 year and they fill out the 2nd.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

also, pit has 1 t  I keep seeing pitt on here (not just you) and its so my pet peeve to spell it right  sorry, lol.


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

ames said:


> also, pit has 1 t  I keep seeing pitt on here (not just you) and its so my pet peeve to spell it right  sorry, lol.


yea good idea, dont know why i do that lolol


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

My APBT finished puberty (balls dropped, lol) by 7 months but between 12 months and 18 months he packed on another 15 lbs of muscle!


----------

